# Lotts Of Mods



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I purchased my outback 26 KBRS in January, and she's been sitting in storage ever since. We've managed to pull her to the house on a few different weekends to do some mods, but yesterday we bit the bullet and spent the night in her for the first time. My inlaws run an RV resort in Golden, and we had planned on meeting some friend there next weekend. They just bought a new 27 foot airstream, so we wanted a loace close to town with full hook ups so that we could test everything out on both campers.

I had the outback at the house last weeked because I had just picked her up from the dealership on Friday, and wanted to do a few mods before next weeked. The good news is that the dealer seems to have fixed the rear slide issue. It seems like the factory had installed the inside top rails at an angle, so the whole bed slide was going out at an angle and wasn't sealing up properly. While at the house last weekend, I mounted a mount for our 19" Samsung LCD that we use in our bedroom. It's really slick, and very easy to install and remove from the TT. I also built a shelf about 5 inches from ceiling near the top of the factory TV shelf. That allowed me to put a DVD player up there and hide all the cords. It also gives me a nice area down below with easy access for putting books, cameras, etc. I installed the tornado, and it works like a dream. I also upgraded the speakers to MB Quart Reference's. What a huge difference that made. I got the Reese dual cams installed. Again, what a huge difference! I had already swapped the 12vs for 2x 6vs, and added a small 15 watt solar charger to the roof. A also added a level to the hitch. I don't remember what the model is poff hand, but it's really cool. It has the ability to tell you how many inches you need to add under the wheels, and what side to add it on. It worked like a dream! I added the master lock lockbor on the hitch, and also a Oregon Scientific transmitter under the cover. Atwood 2500 power jack, and Maxair vent covers are also on.

After getting all of this done, we just couldn't contain ourselves, and we had to sleep in it for a night. So, we headed over to the RV park that my inlaws run, and stayed there for the night. I am happy to report that everything worked beautifully! The bed was a bit hard, so the next mod will probably be a memory foam topper. It actually snowed a bit overnight, but we managed to stay nice and toasty. What a difference from the pop up! No condensation dripping down on us! Since this is slow season for the RV park, we were able to leave it there all week. It's nice to have inlaws that manage the place! Unfortunately, we forgot our camera so I haven't taked any pics of all the mods, and I won't be able to take any pics until Friday. I wil get some pics posted within the week, though.

Next on the mod list are the mattress topper, shelves for one of the bunkhouse wardrobes, lower doors for both wardrobes allowing access to the dead space, door to access the wasted space under the fridge, and maybe an out side vent for the fan over the stove. Has anyone done this mod?

Can't wait to get back out next weekend. That will be our first real camping weeked! We're going to play tourist and to to the Coors Brewery, which I have never done!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like you've been busy!! Now you need to be sure that Fridge works and practice those elbow bends!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like you've been busy!! Now you need to be sure that Fridge works and practice those elbow bends!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!


I hear you! The fridge does work, but iunfortunately, it was Sunday. You can't buy liquor in Colorado on Sunday except for 3.2% at the grocery store. By the time I thought of that, though, it was already 9:30 t night! I will have many fridge-cooled cold ones on hand this weekend! My arms are getting a little weak, and could definitely use some 12 oz curls!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it was a good time! Too bad about the beer.







We just have to wait until after noon on Sunday, which is usually dooable







.

Now you're going mod crazy which is great! Got any Picts?

That Oregon Scientific remote, is that a Thermometer? If so, how well does it work?


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Glad to hear it was a good time! Too bad about the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a remote thermometer and atomic clock, but it's also got humidity and a 12 hour forecast. Not sure how reliable the forecast thing will be. I got it mainly because it saves the 24 hour high and low temperature both inside and out. I thought that would be useful for our early season and late season trips. It's nice to know if it got below freezing over night. I've only used it one night so far, but so far, so good.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> Glad to hear it was a good time! Too bad about the beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a remote thermometer and atomic clock, but it's also got humidity and a 12 hour forecast. Not sure how reliable the forecast thing will be. I got it mainly because it saves the 24 hour high and low temperature both inside and out. I thought that would be useful for our early season and late season trips. It's nice to know if it got below freezing over night. I've only used it one night so far, but so far, so good.
[/quote]
Chip - I can tell you that it's more reliable than our local forecaster is







There, that should give you some confidence







Actually, our's is reasonably good although we only really only rely on it as an estimate...to give us a bit of an idea of the coming day. We DO rely on a watch with a barometer....and the termo. forecaster was been close enough lt year that we probably won't do the 'double checks" this year...unless we _really_ need to know for sure.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats - Job well done on the mods. Be careful you can quickly turn into a modaholic.

Thor


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Thor said:


> Congrats - Job well done on the mods. Be careful you can quickly turn into a modaholic.
> 
> Thor


Too late!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot the biggets mod.... that silver beast in front of my Outback!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the modathon!!! Now its time to catch your breath, buy the beer ahead of time, install the topper (i have to do this one too) then ENJOY the season !!!


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got our Memory foam topper for our bed in our outback 31kfw... got it at Sam's Club for $125 and it is a 3 in. one.
TempSoma® Memory Foam Mattress Topper - 3in.

It is wonderful and fits the bed perfect.. it was cheaper than the 2 in. ones at camper stores and other places .. If you are a member of Sams club it is a great buy..

It took 48 hrs to fully expand after unpacking it. NICE>...

dave


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

When you get a chance, can you list the model for the level you added to your hitch..sounds interesting...thanks


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

matty1 said:


> When you get a chance, can you list the model for the level you added to your hitch..sounds interesting...thanks


I sure will. I take pics this weekend as well.


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> When you get a chance, can you list the model for the level you added to your hitch..sounds interesting...thanks


I sure will. I take pics this weekend as well.
[/quote]

Wow, you have been busy! This weekend was a great weekend to take out the camper. Sometimes I can't believe the weather around here (Denver area). Sunday was beautiful, and then Monday was cold and snowy again...









I don't even get to start modding for another week or two...pick up the new trailer on Saturday but before that I am having Carpal Tunnel surgery so I won't be doing ANYTHING for about 2 weeks. DW isn't exactly thrilled about towing the new trailer home, especially since she has not driven the new Excursion yet


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

matty1 said:


> When you get a chance, can you list the model for the level you added to your hitch..sounds interesting...thanks


The level is called a "Hoppy". I post pics in the AM. My laptop if freaking out right now, and it's the only one with a card reader.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice bunch of mods! *Especially* the silver one









Enjoy!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is a link to the pictures. I forgot to take one of the tornado flush. Next on the list is the drawer mod. It along with the 3" memory foam topper just arrived today!









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&album=1075


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*NICE JOB!!!*

.....That Silver one surely must have been the toughest !!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> Here is a link to the pictures. I forgot to take one of the tornado flush. Next on the list is the drawer mod. It along with the 3" memory foam topper just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say...VERY IMPRESSIVE!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *NICE JOB!!!*
> 
> .....That Silver one surely must have been the toughest !!!


Hey, it just takes a signature or two.....









Very nice mods. I recognize the solar panel and like the install!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Nathan said:


> *NICE JOB!!!*
> 
> .....That Silver one surely must have been the toughest !!!


Hey, it just takes a signature or two.....









Very nice mods. I recognize the solar panel and like the install!








[/quote]

LOL.... I'll get some pics of the TT and TV hooked up together now. I think I hot the hitch dialed in. It's riding much better now!


----------

